# Interesting Project.........



## rdabpenman (Jun 9, 2018)

Making this into a pen.

Les

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Jerry B (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## cgseymour (Jul 17, 2018)

Any pics to show how it went?
You have my curiosity piqued


----------



## Patrude (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm anxious to see the finished pen


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 19, 2018)

cgseymour said:


> Any pics to show how it went?
> You have my curiosity piqued



Haven't started yet. 
Busy doing gun shows.

Les


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------

